# seeds how to find femmie seeds?



## papabeach1

I do have bank of seeds.. but not for sale sorry... 

anyway but I do have a question.. Hope out there whoever know how and tell me I'm waiting to learn something new about seeds and do it right away

how can ya tell which seeds is female and which seeds is male,  I did learn about Hermine (he/she) seeds/sac  it cause by light leak by 12/12 night period flowering/stress time.. so if you all do not want she/he plants then do not peek when the night period is running.. I Hope that will help yall reading the waring about he/she plants..  please let me know about ID the seeds so i can separate all seeds at once, save the bills and time for all.  again thank you all


----------



## Gargmel

Seeds have no sex, marijuana plant only differentiates into male and female plants by roughly the 4th internode of vegetative growth.


----------



## papabeach1

thank you for the understanding answer you given, that complete my head really good and all that.. thank you.


----------



## Gargmel

Always a pleasure...


----------



## papabeach1

well well..... here the pic .....   hey  dont agrue with me:ignore: 

let seed walk the talk....

see it for real...  anyone in?   I just start germ after selected the seeds by this direction, and I just threw it in cup of fresh water.. what I selected..suppose to be females, so I threw what postives as males to trash..
if I find its wrong, I will say its a myth..  okay?:hubba: 

:holysheep:


----------



## mistisrising

I'd love to see how this turns out. I've heard people say that they could tell before, but as of yet no one has ever demonstrated the technique.


----------



## slowmo77

i've seen that before but i wouldn't trust it, but i'll watch you try. keep us posted.

  oh i would have waited to see the proof before tossin my seeds in the trash. better did them out before its to late. you'll be glad you did later. jmo


----------



## papabeach1

if anyone want to throw the bagseeds,   please throw to me Ill catch it..

execpt any of hermies alright? yes I will keep post,   right now its still in the water/glass cup for overnight, oh well..  I ll go ahead put it in the papertowel/tupperware to speed it up...   if speeds works with the female gene's side,  then wonderfully!!


----------



## papabeach1

sorry If I had to post this late... somehow mp.com was down for some reason or hacked in, I'm not sure  maybe some mods don't want me post this heh..
IDK  anyway  

I decide to do this one by one, to show yall newbies   a nice pretty way to germinate the seeds, this is my personal favorite way to do it,   very gently 

here a tupperware I uses... paper towels if you have 3 ply layers of paper towels thats perfect..

let the water in kitchen running for 10 secs. before you let the paper towel soaked under the faucet w/running water..  then drain paper towels completely and dewrinkle it out easy and gentle, dont tear the layers of paper towels,  lay it on the bottom of plastic top lid..  use half of the paper towels cuz u do need it for covering the seeds later..
use the real deal of spoon,  collect all seeds in one place by the spoon, transfer all seeds in spoon to the paper towel, very gently let seeds go to the paper towels


----------



## papabeach1

now,  use the spoon, to evenly move the seeds really easy and very gently, these seeds is women,  soo..be easy  make a female circle right here bring the female aura in these spots..  be sure seeds has their own rooms ,  then soak the remain of paper towel one more time.. drain it very well..   dewrinkle it nicely..  cover it one a time to the seeds.. then roll all the ends down to the lid,


----------



## Growdude

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> now, use the spoon, to evenly move the seeds really easy and very gently, these seeds is women, soo..be easy make a female circle right here bring the female aura in these spots.. be sure seeds has their own rooms , then soak the remain of paper towel one more time.. drain it very well.. dewrinkle it nicely.. cover it one a time to the seeds.. then roll all the ends down to the lid,


 
So have you guessed what ones you think will be female by using your chart?

Are you marking them in some way so you can see if your right latter?


----------



## papabeach1

rinise the bowl, be sure its transparent bowl..(see though)  can get for 2.00 at dollar store.., then close it be sure it is locked, firm closed..

voila, you are done,   now put up to the cabinet where dark area is.. no bugs please..

now, I'm more than sure it will spout out within 3 days, very postive.... happen all the time to me..

I will post more when it spout out,   

see how careful I am with these "female seeds" came from my bagseeds..


----------



## papabeach1

Growdude said:
			
		

> So have you guessed what ones you think will be female by using your chart?
> 
> Are you marking them in some way so you can see if your right latter?



I'm not germinate males... all of these seeds is suppose to be females as
I was very selective and picky after reading this direction..

I wanna see how it goes,  if it works,   then this rules!:hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6

The only way you could do this test would be in premium conditions under various strains and other stuff im sure.. Iv seen the chart as well, but iv also read alot... Good luck


----------



## papabeach1

oh yes,  these is different strains too  I would expect every seeds is different strains cuz I has each strains in every cells in the fishing bait plastic box..
so I did determine the sexes like the direction said. on every cells I picks.. the remains that tells me its males I did threw it away,    (grin) I hope this work  heh..


----------



## massproducer

You are really so confident in this "method" that you are throwing your other... "male" seeds in the garbage??????  I love to experiment, as I find that is the bet way to learn, but throwing all of your eggs in one basket is not wise, especially when others are telling you that, that basket may have major structural flaws.


----------



## papabeach1

so massprod...

would you like for me to go ahead and get those other seeds in bag and individually every seeds I gets,  and take close snapshots and show what I am seeing that is females?  just like that in the direction?

or do you have any good suggestion I can do what you ask? for the better for these seeds?


----------



## massproducer

All i am saying is that you are convinced that this "method" works, i have to admit, I don't really see any real validity in it... but that doesn't mean that you shouldn't continue with your experiment, that just means, you should always have a back up plan, so if things don't go exactly as you planned you just slide in to second, in this case it would just mean that if this doesn't work, then you are back at square 1.

IMO, other then reversing the sex, the only way to influence the sex is by influencing the enivronmental conditions in which the plant is grown in, this also includes stimulating and simulating critical plant hormones.  IMO, a more viable experiment would be to try and germ your seeds in banana peels, as this would flood the germing seedling with ethylene, which is a feminizing hormone, not meaning it makes males female or females male, but it promotes female sexual caracteristics


----------



## slowmo77

i agree with massproducer. ain't no single bit of information alone gonna make me toss out good seeds. no way no how. jmo


----------



## Gargmel

If I'm not mistaken those charts are very old, much have been learned on the development of cannabis in the last 20 or so years...there used to be maps showing the earth was flat too...


----------



## papabeach1

I understand...thank you everybody,   how about let seed talk the walk okay?
if these methods is success... what yall have to say?

just curious...


----------



## papabeach1

massproducer said:
			
		

> All i am saying is that you are convinced that this "method" works,




I'm checking it out and see for ourself..  I'm not convinced yet...

when we get the results.. we will be convinced this is not going to work
or is a big success   if all of seeds turn to be female... 

yall try it...  just that my germinate process does works every time

I ll peek in 48 hr later  ok?


----------



## papabeach1

IMO, a more viable experiment would be to try and germ your seeds in banana peels, as this would flood the germing seedling with ethylene, which is a feminizing hormone, not meaning it makes males female or females male, but it promotes female sexual caracteristics- massprod

sorry I didn't read this part, sorry my friend I was stoned.. bad excuse I said..  okay I ll get that banana, and  where do I get ethylene,  sorry my bad..


----------



## massproducer

the ethylene is produced by the ripe banana peel, so all you need is a ripe banana peel


----------



## papabeach1

soo...banana does have their C2H4 and I just put all these seeds in the banana peels,  is that what you want me to do,  I can do that asap.?


----------



## papabeach1

no problem, I will do that.... sigh...I ll get some this friday, and post it with banana peels.. I cant stop seeds from germiate.. i ll do with next seeds with banana,  thank you for the post.. appericate it..

here the pics I did for ya massprod..  if there is any other fruit or veg   I do have tomatoes I can use it but I need the methods 
but if you massprod prefer banana peels,  I ll go for it..
my cell phone couldnt get up clear with these seeds..    I wish I got a fancy digtial camera..   maybe I Need to put in my wish list for  x mas lol...

it took me 45 min to again  pick these seeds..   I also found one seed that has 2 holes on the ends,  OMG!!  I dont want it...
I got 5 seeds saving it until I get banana,  oh   shoot!  I can get banana tommorrow,   I ll get it tommorrow and I need ya tell me right of way method to use it with banana   I ll wait for your  post...  I just didnt think I did has a store nearby that sells banana, I can get that tommorrow for real..


----------



## papabeach1

hey massprod...

here the pic I got a riped banana, along with these selected seeds I picked out last night...  sorry If I took too long to post it today, had to get 2 dogs back to the owner, the dogs came to my porch this morning for some reason  lol..
anyway  I am not sure what to do with this banana and seeds, If I am not sure, that is where I stops and ask,....  can you give me direction to germinate it with banana peels?   im waiting for your post.. thanks..


----------



## Hick

step #1 ...take out the banana...
:rofl:..


----------



## papabeach1

haha hick.. let me guess   lay down the seeds inside of the peel,  and have other peel close it nicely?


----------



## Hick

I dunno papa'.. you'l have to wait for mass'..


----------



## cuy103

Wow, this is really cool and interesting stuff.
I would've never thought to germ my seeds with a banana!  

I got a couple of questions though...hope you don't mind.  

*1)*  So what's the procedure Mass?  Do you put the seeds inside the peel and cover them with another peel?

*2)*  Have you done this before Mass?

*3)*  So what you're saying is the ethlyene will help the seed "lean" towards becoming female?

*4)*  "...the only way to influence the sex is by influencing the enivronmental conditions in which the plant is grown in" - Mass
-Do you have any suggestions on how we can influence our enviromental conditions to help promote female characteristics?


----------



## papabeach1

gosh...  I'm kinda tempt  lol... gotta wait for massprod the expert of all..
your highness??


----------



## papabeach1

massproducer said:
			
		

> the ethylene is produced by the ripe banana peel, so all you need is a ripe banana peel



so far I got a ripe banana peel,    just one?   so lay the seed on it and fold the peel?


----------



## Flyinghigh

Hay Papabeach why not that those U say where male and plant those too, to see if ur Wrong !!
Hate to see U go through all that to fine out that those U said were female Being Males ! 
Just be on the safe side.. 

I'll be watching !! Mark Ur Buckets so No mix Up..:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1

yeah true, but direction said I might have hermies or males if I let these seeds grow  so I threw in trash,  ..  man yeah I ll be pissed as high if I has all these plants in males.. I promise I ll burn it all  lol....  I have been carefully determined it as direction asks me to do..  for that paper towel version I have checked.
the seeds did cracks..  so   let it sit until tommorrow    If mass prod dont respond, I ll PM him and see what up.. I just want see these success... if so 
all good for all growers.... so  I'm cool,  I'm still researchin how to do with banana..


----------



## Dexter

_PapaBeach_  In the pic with the seeds there is a label saying 'Amonic' are they from the plants you posted here.. ? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31756


----------



## Dexter

Gargmel said:
			
		

> Seeds have no sex, marijuana plant only differentiates into male and female plants by roughly the 4th internode of vegetative growth.



Thanks for the info, would be keen to read more. Care to share your source?
Cheers
Dexter


----------



## papabeach1

Dexter said:
			
		

> _PapaBeach_  In the pic with the seeds there is a label saying 'Amonic' are they from the plants you posted here.. ? http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31756



yeah  that one I branded it,  pretty lot of seeds,  but  I didnt germates the amonic though..  it has green covering to get these seeds riped  which is good

once the green covers fall out, it will be ready for next grow..


----------



## Dexter

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yeah  that one I branded it,  pretty lot of seeds,  but  I didnt germates the amonic though..  it has green covering to get these seeds riped  which is good
> 
> once the green covers fall out, it will be ready for next grow..



:rofl: haha 

_"If I had to guess i would think ( going by the pictures) it would be  Anoemic bud
Dexter"

^^ _http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31756


----------



## Dexter

Good luck with your experiment _PapaBeach_ Interested to see the results
Dexter


----------



## papabeach1

finally I found it... here it is  from Europe their way to germinate the seeds..and make more chances to develop females from seeds itself..

Ethylene, a naturally occurring gas given off by ripening bannanas, has been found to increase the feminisation of seeds.Before germination, place seeds in a sealed plastic bag containing banana peels for 14 days. Wrap the skins in tissues to absorb any moisture they give off. Keep the bag in a warm place and air the seeds regularly, replacing the skins as the ripen.

Oestrogen, found in birth control pills, has a similar effect. Dissolve 1 pill in 50ml of water, then soak your seeds in this solution overnight. Sprout the seeds on tissue paper saturated with the same solution.

Increases of between 10 and 25% more females have been achieved using these methods. '


----------



## papabeach1

there's more from dutch..
Germinating more females. (From Dutch Passion)

From Literature and our own findings it appears that the growth of a male or female plant from seed,
except for the predisposition in the gender chromosomes, also depends on various enviromental factors.

The enviromental factors that influence gender are :

* a higher nitrogen concentration will give more females.
* a higher potassium concentration will give more males.
* a higher humidity will give more females.
* a lower temperature will give more females.
* more blue light will give more females.
* fewer hours of light will give more females. It is important to start these changes at the three-pairs-of-leaves stage
and continue for two to three weeks, before reverting to normal conditions.


----------



## papabeach1

if you put them in a bag with bannana skins (wrap the skins in kitchen roll so the seeds dont get moist) for 2wks prior to germination the gas from the ripening bannana skins will help to up the percentage of females, or soak the seeds over night in a glass of water with eostrogen in it ( the female contraceptive pill) this will also help to up the number of females
okay... I will post pic tommorrow of what I did today....  for banana version  
many thanks to mass prod.. he surely gave us hints!!


----------



## papabeach1

*sigh*.... been waiting on massprod,...  after researching and post what I found..  so I did this.. I hope massprod is happy for what I am doing, and I did that last night.. I didnt want banana go rotten.. so  all good... very riped..
here the pics, I cut only one peel in pieces... look like I can grow fruit trees by these process which I will do soon after more researchin more about germinate fruit trees such as tangles, lemon, lime, apple all that.. and Now I want to grow banana tree too   again  thanks more  to massprod!!.. I Learn lot even more...
thank you MP.com!!  and everybody! who is in this too.. and.. I fold and rolled and use rubbers to hold it..  put in plastic bag, then put in tupperware along with other seeds I germinated..   as direction said..


----------



## cuy103

Thanks for the pix/tutorial bro!

Are you going to let them sit for 2 weeks?


----------



## papabeach1

this moring, I decide to check other seeds I germinated with in 48 hours.. just a peek,    finally I saw 2 seeds spout out...  yes  experts can tell its male cuz they spout out first..   :ignore:   but see   selected.. all that..    I ll give others 24 hours more,   if yall have suggestion, I ll do extra.. what yall asks..
so  I prepared 2 pots for that seeds..  you will see rubbers around the pots. that is my label them as female.. and for everybody to watch it grow..  I placed both under the flours tube.. as you can see they got lot of lumens  so they are good..   btw  see other 2 babies  it is "vs with my DWC"   so  its hot racing :hubba: 


this better works...


----------



## papabeach1

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the pix/tutorial bro!
> 
> Are you going to let them sit for 2 weeks?



good question....  let it sitting for 2 weeks.. hmmm

gotta give them times with these gas, umm... I ll check it with in 4 days more.. maybe give a peek....   but what about gas if I open the bag and let gas go out,  nah  I can try peek the seeds while plastic bag is still closed.. I ll do that in 2 to 4 days more.. thanks for the question!  I  do wonder too..


----------



## cuy103

Personally, I don't I have the patience to let it sit for 2 weeks.

I also want to try this method, but I also want to start growing asap!

Decisions...decisions... 

Well, whatever happens...let us know how the "banana peel" germination goes!!!  G'luck!


----------



## andy52

i did not take the time to read the entire post,so here it goes.i personally would not have a feminized seed in my house.1st you pay out the yang for them and will probably get some queer arse plants.jmo


----------



## Hick

andy52 said:
			
		

> i did not take the time to read the entire post,so here it goes.i personally would not have a feminized seed in my house.1st you pay out the yang for them and will probably get some queer arse plants.jmo


...:rofl:.. those hermies really wrinkle yer panties, don't they andy?..


----------



## papabeach1

I quite am sure its not hermies  I did threw all others that was hermies..so far.. 
all these seeds in cells came from every weed bags I gets and I have couples of that boxes lol..

it will take about 2 month to see the pre sex develop,maybe 3rd month for sure.


----------



## massproducer

i'm sorry papa, I really forgot about this thread, but you got it, beasically you are only germing the seeds in the banana, just like you would do normally, without the banana.

Yes I have done this many times and while it WILL NOT give you a 100% female rate it will be higher then your normal 50/50 male/female split, if your conditions are good, then you can expect around 70-80%, sometimes they all will become female, but you will usually see a couple males.

The most important thing is that you have to check your seeds often to ensure that they do not rot or mold, so this is not something you want to do with very fresh seeds.

Just to clearify, this is not my method, this was not invented by me, this is just something that I use to do, when I am growing IBL's and don't feel like mothering anything.


----------



## massproducer

That's surely your opinion but this has nothing to do with feminized seeds???  IN fact if the seeds were femmed then doing this would be pointless.

Look around the forum at the amount of people growing regular seeds that are complaining of hermies, those have nothing to do with femmed seeds and more to do with not ideal conditions, and too little TLC, just like someone who gets a hermie from femmed seeds.  I said it once and will say it again, I see a lot more reports of hermies from regular seeds, then i do of femmed seeds.  That doesn't mean that if you have femmed seeds and you got a hermie that it was totally your fault, but what I will say is that it is very easy to place blame, but a lot harder to admitt that the problem may have been in your methods, and I don't mean you andy, lol

Either way this is not a discussion that I am willing to have again so I will just leave it there



			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> i did not take the time to read the entire post,so here it goes.i personally would not have a feminized seed in my house.1st you pay out the yang for them and will probably get some queer arse plants.jmo


----------



## papabeach1

yeah massprod, I'm totally cool with that,  I'm sure regular seeds is more sensitive to  be hermie,  only if a grower messed with it. like  bother the dark period of time,  which can cause to be hermie..   if breed with other hermie can turn female to hermie,  that what I learns... there is many way to get these females to be hermie.. which we do not want that...  all I am trying to is give the high chance to get females out of bag seeds.. and prevent the females to turn and be hermie.. I'm just hoping I am doing the right thing..   btw  these 2 seeds just grew a baby plant..  will post soon when I get good result..  have to check the rest of seeds too..


----------



## cuy103

Do you actually germ the seeds in the banana peel?

Or do you let the seeds sit in those peels...THEN germ the way we regularly germ?


----------



## Dexter

massproducer said:
			
		

> That's surely your opinion but this has nothing to do with feminized seeds???  IN fact if the seeds were femmed then doing this would be pointless.
> 
> Look around the forum at the amount of people growing regular seeds that are complaining of hermies, those have nothing to do with femmed seeds and more to do with not ideal conditions, and too little TLC, just like someone who gets a hermie from femmed seeds.  I said it once and will say it again, I see a lot more reports of hermies from regular seeds, then i do of femmed seeds.  That doesn't mean that if you have femmed seeds and you got a hermie that it was totally your fault, but what I will say is that it is very easy to place blame, but a lot harder to admitt that the problem may have been in your methods, and I don't mean you andy, lol
> 
> Either way this is not a discussion that I am willing to have again so I will just leave it there



Exactly^ I've NEVER had a hermie growing indoors


----------



## papabeach1

cuy103 said:
			
		

> Do you actually germ the seeds in the banana peel?
> 
> Or do you let the seeds sit in those peels...THEN germ the way we regularly germ?



seeds is in the banana roll now 

will check in am, I havent check them lately, I suspects I need to do that..
been wacko days for me lately..:hubba:

will post if the seeds spout out in the banana rolls


----------



## papabeach1

I checked the tissue spout method... it has been like a week already..
I was kinda edgy and pissed...really HIGH pissed cuz no body gave me a space and time to do my hobby grow (growls)  good thing they has timer to take care of these light cycles..   only one seed did grew and cling to the paper towel..  I'm afraid to check the banana roll.. just becuz the way it look after a week.. I did'nt feel like to scream and panic like hell.. it don't really work last time for me..  its like I want to go back in woods and hide!! just for hours


----------



## Hick

massproducer said:
			
		

> That's surely your opinion but this has nothing to do with feminized seeds???  IN fact if the seeds were femmed then doing this would be pointless.
> 
> Look around the forum at the amount of people growing regular seeds that are complaining of hermies, those have nothing to do with femmed seeds and more to do with not ideal conditions, and too little TLC, just like someone who gets a hermie from femmed seeds.  I said it once and will say it again, I see a lot more reports of hermies from regular seeds, then i do of femmed seeds.  That doesn't mean that if you have femmed seeds and you got a hermie that it was totally your fault, but what I will say is that it is very easy to place blame, but a lot harder to admitt that the problem may have been in your methods, and I don't mean you andy, lol
> 
> Either way this is not a discussion that I am willing to have again so I will just leave it there



...And "that" surely is your opinion..  I'm not sure that I understand how suddenly everyones conditions are causing these hermies, when there have been newbie growers, and less than ideal conditions have bee a factor and existed a hell of a lot longer than the high ratio of hermies that we're seeing on the forum..
  and since you emphatically state with certainty that it has "nothing" to do with femminised seeds. I have to say, just as emphatically, that it does. It has to do with femminised seeds being produced by people that have no busiess producing them, with hermie genetics. By not following a diligent selection process and poluting the gene pool with them. That's why they're showing up in the "regular" seeds.
...but I will agree, tht this is a discussion that I'm not anxious to repeat, either..:ignore:
You have an opinion, and so do I...


----------



## Dexter

*"six of one, a half dozen of the other"*


----------



## papabeach1

okay I got this keefer grinder, I can get all female buds down and fill that keefer up then powder it up to all mothers then I ll get feminized seeds? 

if that is easy to answer I ll go for it,  just kidding...


----------



## papabeach1

this am... I decide to go back and check these banana rolls...  yike...
I opened the bag  dumped these banana rolls.. the color was so black,   it has molds and all that.. yeech..  its my first time.. some of way I feel fool or someone is playing with me..  but again.. I decide to see if seeds is still alive, so I found them in the rolls.. yeechh..  none of them spout out? oh well.. so I got a water in the glasses... dropped all these seeds in the water, see if it floats or sinks... it sink straight and fast to the bottom... so I said  oh no..  its dead seeds..man... so I got a small plate and let seeds sit on the plate with little water,  covered it with clean plastic bag..   and hoping for the better results.. if not,  I will officially bury it outside, and hope for the better..at least I wouldnt get high hope though.. any better idea?

but at least the 2 seeds from the paper towels that spout earlier..is still alive.. and leaves is getting better and big... so should I keep it in the soil, or put in the DWC   in my option..mj plants dont really like to grow where night is really cold and freezing hour.. they can die fast.. so if I put them in DWC  we might get better results,   other 3 babies died yesturday   dun't know why...  light, water, soils,  I did all I can do...


----------

